# Not sure how to react to last night's class....



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Hubby isn't happy, and I'm not sure what to think.

Last night was class #2 for Jazmyn's basic obedience (one up from puppy kindergarten). If you've read some of my past posts, she's dog reactive, and some days much more than others. It's been worse since she was charged by a Rottie, but we've been doing better on our walks. Today was one of those days that she was very reactive.

She was actually better outside & entering the facility, still reactive, but much better than 2 weeks ago. Inside, far worse. She was barking & lunging at all of the dogs. One dog, an 8 month old, intact, 80lb Cane Corso, and she just don't mesh so we go to opposite sides of the room always.

Last night, because Jazmyn wasn't calming down after 2-4 minutes, the trainer "put us in the penalty box". It wasn't meant to be a punishment, just a small area (3 ft by 6 ft) where I could see the trainer over the half wall, but Jazmyn couldn't see the other dogs and could try and focus on me. It's actually the door to the outside, and then this area surrounds the door to offer some privacy. Jaz could still hear the class/dogs, but couldn't see anything.

Jazmyn and I spent 40 minutes of our 1 hour class in the box. We were then let out to do our loose leash walking, and then we went to the opposite side of the gym. Jazmyn was reactive, and I understand that it is distracting/disruptive to the other owners & dogs, but how at all did this benefit us? We were then asked to leave a few minutes before the end of class, as the trainer felt it would be good to try and leave without her reacting to the other dogs, specifically the cane corso. Didn't happen, she reacted when she walked by him anyway. We had her sit, treated, and tried to leave on a positive note.

We didn't really receive any tips on how to deal with her reactivity. The trainer wants us to come next week 15-20 minutes early so that Jazmyn can participate in the puppy playtime for the class before us. I'm not sure if this is a good idea?? She'll be 19 weeks, and much bigger than the 10-14 week old puppies.

Hubby really isn't happy with the class. I'm torn. I'm not happy that we were seemingly punished for having a reactive dog, yet I know she was just trying to be able to carry on with the class for everyone else. He doesn't want to go back at this point, since he doesn't feel the trainer knows how to respond to/handle Jazmyn.

What would you do??


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

*Lisa* said:


> Hubby isn't happy, and I'm not sure what to think.
> 
> Last night was class #2 for Jazmyn's basic obedience (one up from puppy kindergarten). If you've read some of my past posts, she's dog reactive, and some days much more than others. It's been worse since she was charged by a Rottie, but we've been doing better on our walks. Today was one of those days that she was very reactive.
> 
> ...


I am going on the assumption that the trainer knew that your dog was reactive before you started classes? Was she evaluated by the trainer before hand? How big is the class (number of dogs and people)?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ask if she can work w/ you in a smaller group or one on one w/ planned exposure to non reactive social dogs. Your hubby's reaction was the same as my husband's when we went through this w/ Daisy. I think sometimes general OB classes are not designed for reactive dogs. See if they can met w/ you ,Jasmyn and you husband for individual. Your instructor in a group class doesnt have alot else she can do ,especially if there is only one instructor.If I knew then what I know now Daisy would have started w/ individual and gradual exposure to other dogs. Hope they can meet your needs ,hang in there .


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

What was the class doing while you were in "the box"? Was it stuff that you could be working on from where you were too? It's not uncommon for reactive dogs to be put behind a screen so they can learn the commands and not see the dogs. 

Playing with the puppies won't necessarily help with on leash reactivity.

I think you should have a talk with your trainer to find out what her plan is for Jazmyn to be able to join the rest of the class and how you can work on her reactivity. Has she ever successfully worked with a reactive dog to calm down their reactivity?

Some reading you can do on your own is Click to Calm or Control Unleashed. Control Unleashed has the "Look At That" protocol that you often hear mentioned on reactive threads on here.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

The same trainer runs the class each week, with an assistant trainer. There are 5 dogs including Jazmyn (3 at 4.5 months old, 1 at 5.5 months old and 1 at 8.5 months old), with about 2 owners present for each dog. 

The class instructor did know beforehand that Jazmyn is reactive. We spoke at our first class, and I've since emailed her about a special Canine Communication class they offer for reactive dogs.

Jazmyn was not evaluated before class. It's not a private trainer, but a group class obedience trainer. The trainer works with dogs in the President's Choice SuperDogs shows, and does agility, flyball, etc. She advised that she has a GSD on Tuesday nights that reacts the same way.

During the class, and we were doing the same while we were in the enclosed area, we were working on attention/focus exercises - sit, lay down, leave it (both with and without the verbal command), it was just hard to do any sort of moving around because Jazmyn is larger. We also worked on opening the door without her charging out. They did get us to come out to try a different door than we had been working on, and also to do the loose leash walking near the end of class. All clicker training.

I had the same thoughts about the off leash playtime. She is better off leash, but she does still have poor manners. She barks at other dogs, but is much more easily redirected and does love to chase a ball and run around with dogs similar in size.

I may ask to see if the money that we paid can be rolled over into individual sessions instead of the group class. She can't interact with other dogs during the class, and really the other owners don't know what to think of her. The one guy with an mini aussie just kept letting his dog try and run over to jazmyn while she was reacting, not helpful.

While Jazmyn was calming down, the trainer did come over to talk to me to see how she was doing. She asked where I got her from, what breeder, what lines she was from, if she had Schutzhund or Conformation lines, etc. She thought that if she was Schutzhund lines that this kind of behaviour would be normal, since they can tend to be more aggressive.

I'm going to look into those books  When we're on walks, clicker training loose leash walking really helps. A lot of people have suggested correcting her behaviour with a prong, but I've heard that the correction can just make the reaction worse.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> She thought that if she was Schutzhund lines that this kind of behaviour would be normal, since they can tend to be more aggressive.


Ouch . . . that hurts! Reactiveness has nothing to do with appropriate defensive aggression.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

If this is the person I'm thinking about, she comes highly recommended. I can't remember her name but I was not willing to drive to Oshawa to take her reactive classes (I'm in Mississauga).

I think it is good that your trainer removed you and your dog from the high action of the class where you can work on focus without the immediate distractions. Having you leave before the rest of the class was a good move too.

I know you feel that your fee was a waste of money and you are not benefiting, but you are. Your are working on behaviour vs. obedience. You need to take small baby steps to get your dog to be less reactive before bringing her around other dogs, for her sake.

Talk to your trainer. I'm sure she has lots of suggestions of what you should be working on to ease the transition for your dog to be in classes.

I took my dog to a behviourist and went through a program and we are now back into regular classes. She was not extremely reactive, but, she was for certain dogs and certain circumstance. 

Because of this experience I'm pretty tolerate when a dog acts out in class as the owners are working on it, but I make sure that my dog does not react and is safe. Not everyone has that attitued and I bet some people in the class are asking the instructor to have your dog removed. 

If the seperation is working, ask the instructor if you can use this space during other classes to work your dog for a short period of time. She knows there other dogs behind the wall.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Ouch . . . that hurts! Reactiveness has nothing to do with appropriate defensive aggression.


Yup, I thought the same. I wasn't fond of the generalizations.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm sure the other owners in the class were expecting her to do something, so I do understand where she was coming from. Being behind the half wall did calm Jazmyn down, but the second the door was open and she could see another dog, she'd react.

Last week she reacted outside the building, and then once inside, it took a minute or two and then she was sitting with us and was fairly calm the whole time. She listened to me and did all of her commands out in the open gym. This week, there was no time for her to get adjusted, class started the second we walked in the door. This time instead of having the gym divided into 2, it was one large gym, nearly 5000 square feet I believe.

I'm going to send her an email and see what we can come up with. Hubby also suggested asking if we can bring her to the property a few times a week and just get her desensitized to it (it has a daycare/boarding facility so its loud and always busy).


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

*Lisa* said:


> I'm sure the other owners in the class were expecting her to do something, so I do understand where she was coming from. Being behind the half wall did calm Jazmyn down, but the second the door was open and she could see another dog, she'd react.
> 
> Last week she reacted outside the building, and then once inside, it took a minute or two and then she was sitting with us and was fairly calm the whole time. She listened to me and did all of her commands out in the open gym. This week, there was no time for her to get adjusted, class started the second we walked in the door. This time instead of having the gym divided into 2, it was one large gym, nearly 5000 square feet I believe.
> 
> I'm going to send her an email and see what we can come up with. Hubby also suggested asking if we can bring her to the property a few times a week and just get her desensitized to it (it has a daycare/boarding facility so its loud and always busy).


 
I think from what you have said that the instructor seems to know what she is doing and that the class would be a good one to stay in. Try to talk to her (as others have said) and work out a plan to get her more used to the other dogs.

I too have a sometimes reactive dog and it is hard to work with them, but hang in there as you can get her better.

Try to work on "Watch me" or "Focus" as that has helped our guy a lot.


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

Forty minutes of an hour-long class is waaaayyyy beyond reasonable for both you and your dog. 

I'd try to get a refund and a one-on-one trainer.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree, good advice here. I think you are thinking you were separated from the class due to your being a distraction for the other dogs, It sounds like she had your best interest in mind when asking you to go to the separate place. The more your dog reacts the more they will react, like the more practice they get the better they get at it. It would not do you or your dog any good to spend an entire class time with her being reactive. I do think it is very important to trust your trainer.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone 

Jazmyn usually reacts when she sees other dogs, rather than just hearing them, so in some ways it just felt like cutting off that visual was just removing the problem rather than really addressing it.

I'm going to email the instructor and see what kind of a plan we can come up with.

Do you think its best to keep going to the group obedience classes, or since it seems to be too much, should I ask the trainer about switching over to private for a few times? The private might help in letting the instructor see Jazmyn's reaction and then teach us how to manage/respond to it, rather than having to please the entire class.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Not to be harsh but a basic obedience class is not really intended to deal with behavior problems. Minor ones yes, but a reactive dog can disrupt the class for all the others.
The others dogs are behaving and they want to get as much out of the class as they can.
I was on the other end of this situation in an agility class where there were two BCs who were constantly disrupting the class.
The trainer told them to get them under control or they would have to leave.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Jack's Dad said:


> Not to be harsh but a basic obedience class is not really intended to deal with behavior problems. Minor ones yes, but a reactive dog can disrupt the class for all the others.
> The others dogs are behaving and they want to get as much out of the class as they can.
> I was on the other end of this situation in an agility class where there were two BCs who were constantly disrupting the class.
> The trainer told them to get them under control or they would have to leave.


I think you need to work more on things like LAT, distraction techniques and focus before you do a group class. I accept dogs like this into a group class as long as I've spent ample time with the owners to teach them how to redirect their dog. Once they have some degree of success with their dogs, I bring in one of my dogs and teach them to redirect with a non-reactive dog. One who won't bark back or get aggitated with their dog's behavior. Once that has been practiced for a couple weeks, I will invite them to stand outside of another group class to work on the redirection. Once they have succeeded with that, we try a full group class. By the time that student enters a group class with their dog, they've worked for atleast a month on redirection techniques. You might not need that much practice but taking a reactive dog and throwing it into the center of a group class with no foundation work is extremely frustrating for you, your dog, and everyone else in the class. I understand the trainer for segregating you from the class, but she should have evaluated your dog and had you practice foundation behaviors first. 
Now everyone has their own idea of how they would handle a dog like yours in their group classes, this is just my preference, as a trainer. It's embarrasing for you guys to be "that person" in class who's dog is disruptive. No one likes to be put in that position and it's not fair to you guys. It can actually shake YOUR confidence because your peers are judging you. Your dog can certainally react to that energy. I'd talk to the trainer about foundation work, then attempt a group class. If she knows her stuff, she can help you. I don't know her or her reputation but the comment


> She thought that if she was Schutzhund lines that this kind of behaviour would be normal, since they can tend to be more aggressive.


 is kind of shows she might not be all that experienced at all. 
If you can't trust your trainer or question her methods, you truly should seek a new trainer, one who has lots of tricks in his/her magic bag.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree with Chance below me. I rescued a super dog reactive dog from a shelter 2.5 years ago. We followed the program in the book called "Fiesty Fido", basically just counter-conditioning and keeping dog below threshold. The instructor I was working with did the same with with my dog that Chance is talking about. We didn't participate in the class really, we stayed at a distance for about a month and gradually would get closer. If he reacted and would redirect on me (which was a huge ordeal), he'd go to timeout away from me until he stopped barking. Then I'd return and we tried again. It took a good 2 months before I saw progress and ultimately 6 months before he stopped reacting and we passed his CGC. This class was a positive training class but ultimately, I did add a prong collar to be used outside of class and for my dog, that I think was what he needed most. But I wouldn't put a prong on a 19 week old puppy. Is your puppy insecure with other dogs or is she fearful? Does she play nice off leash? Because if you are dealing with a dog aggressive vs. dog reactive, then that might change how you work on this.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what does she do if she is allowed to go up to another dog/puppy? Is she nasty? does she want to interact with them in a playful manner?

When I was doing the 'puppy obed' with Masi, she actually liked the smaller dogs vs ones her size/bigger. Maybe Jaz would to?

I'd also ask your trainer how she felt about having a neutral/non aggressive/non confrontational dog with Jaz and see how that goes? 

Good luck in whatever happens


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

She is also reactive to people on our walks, but its more easy to redirect her. I know 100% that once she is able to say hello, she's very sweet, will offer kisses and asks for a belly rub.

She doesn't play off leash with other dogs often. In puppy kindergarten, the first week she was very hesitant of the excited duck tolling retrievers, the second & 3rd weeks she explored more and ran around with them but did nip occasionally in a herding manner.

We took her to a puppy social at the new training facility. She was reactive upon entering the gym. She calmed and we went in and took her off leash. She barks at the other dogs, especially if they made eye contact/nose sniff rather than butt sniff. She then gladly ran around with another white GSD (6 weeks older), chased a ball with her, but did occasionally bark, almost in her face sort of way. She didn't want to play rough or wrestle. She was hesitant of the highly excited dogs, and the little ones.

A week ago or so at my moms, we were walking to the backyard and the neighbours dog was in the yard behind the wrought iron fence. Jazmyn did bark at Chenoah (adult great pyrenese), and it didn't look nice to me. She was barking & lunged forwards, but she was on leash and the fence bars were between them. Chenoah just ignored her but did back away from the fence.

Her level of reactivity (the bark & lunging) seem to have gotten worse since she was charged at aggressively by an off leash adult male Rottie one night on a walk. She wasn't touched, we were able to keep him off her, but it wasn't a pleasant experience.

We play around in a tennis court and let her off leash. She is much less reactive, if at all, to other people and dogs that walk by the courts. Her recall is 50/50 so we don't let her off leash often, and we definitely do not take her to a dog park.

I've never had a dog before, so I'm not sure to tell if its reactivity vs. aggression.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Dakotasmom23 said:


> I agree with Chance below me. I rescued a super dog reactive dog from a shelter 2.5 years ago. We followed the program in the book called "Fiesty Fido", basically just counter-conditioning and keeping dog below threshold. The instructor I was working with did the same with with my dog that Chance is talking about. We didn't participate in the class really, we stayed at a distance for about a month and gradually would get closer. If he reacted and would redirect on me (which was a huge ordeal), he'd go to timeout away from me until he stopped barking. Then I'd return and we tried again. It took a good 2 months before I saw progress and ultimately 6 months before he stopped reacting and we passed his CGC. This class was a positive training class but ultimately, I did add a prong collar to be used outside of class and for my dog, that I think was what he needed most. But I wouldn't put a prong on a 19 week old puppy. Is your puppy insecure with other dogs or is she fearful? Does she play nice off leash? Because if you are dealing with a dog aggressive vs. dog reactive, then that might change how you work on this.


Sorry to hijack your thread Lisa. I just had to comment on this one!

This gives me so much hope!!

Have you read Control Unleashed? Do you recommend Feisty Fido over Control Unleashed or Click for Calm?


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

marshies said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread Lisa. I just had to comment on this one!
> 
> This gives me so much hope!!
> 
> Have you read Control Unleashed? Do you recommend Feisty Fido over Control Unleashed or Click for Calm?


You can take some helpful information and tips from all 3 of these. Remember, nothing will work 100% to the exact description of each of these individually because of the human factor and all dogs are different. The methodology may work but you may encounter some bumps in the road. Having more tools available allows you to work around the road blocks you may encounter.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

marshies said:


> Have you read Control Unleashed? Do you recommend Feisty Fido over Control Unleashed or Click for Calm?


I have read all 3 of them, and they're all really good.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Is the puppy 19 weeks old? I would not want to put a 19 week old puppy into a reactive dog class, even if there is one close to where you are. I can be all wet on that and I am sure the more knowledgeable people will correct me.

First of all, I give you kudos for working with your puppy and not just throwing up your hands and deciding that dog classes are not for you. I think dogs are reactive for a number of reasons, one being not enough exposure to what they are reactive to, another being some bad exposure, often it is weak nerves, lack of confidence, and lack of confidence in their handler. I have not a clue what you are dealing with, except that this is a youngster, and many go through fear stages, and the answer is to work through them generally.

So your trainer. Your trainer is doing some things right in my opinion. You have a reactive puppy, but telling you that you cannot be in the class and need to join a different type of class might make you give up, and I do not know that there really is a good class for such a young puppy. Keeping the puppy home until it is one is certainly not the answer (in my opinion). So what she is doing is allowing you to remain, and giving you dog a breather so to speak, by only having the dog in the main stream for a small percentage of the time. 

If this was my dog, (and I know I do not know the whole story):

1. I would continue with the class with 5-20 minutes of time when the dog is in the class, and 40 minutes of the time over on my own with the dog working on focus exercises, etc.

2. I would ask the trainer very bluntly what she would suggest I do when the puppy barks and lunges at another dog, and try to get her to explain the reasoning behind the action and the correction or lack of correction. I would call on the telephone, so that it is not taking class time, and so that there are fewer distractions: "I would like to talk about what to do when the dog reacts, is this a good time?"

3. I would take the other six days of each week and try to set up at least one experience with a stable on-leash, under control dog. Guaranty nothing bad will happen. Dogs will NOT get close enough to touch each other. Just a couple of walk bys with the dogs on the outside, and done. 3 - 5 minutes tops. 

4. I would continue to work on all the focus exercises where there are not distractions, in the house, and then in the back yard, and then in the front yard -- up the ante as your dog gets better at it. 

5. At least 3 separate 5-10 minute training sessions per day where a LOT of praise and treats. This is to build your dog's confidence and build the bond between you and the pup. 

6. At least 2 separate 5-20 minute play session, train tricks, run, chase, hide and seek, obstacles, happy. 

7. I would probably stop any off-lead interaction with dogs not in your own pack. Even if your dog is an only, she can live for the rest of her life perfectly happy without ever running around with other dogs. Ever. At this point, there is ALWAYS the possibility that one of the off-lead encounters will be very negative, as she is a puppy she may be hurt. With an ordinary dog, the dog might bounce back without much of a problem. But for a dog that is having an issue, it can make things worse. 

Anyhow, that is what I would do in the situation.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Selzer! That is really helpful, and I really do agree and understand what you're saying. We have been focusing a lot on loose-leash walking to correct her pulling, and we definitely need to refocus on focus/attention training. The loose leash walking helps with her reactivity, at least we find, because there is no tension and she is more relaxed.

Our current class is a positive only rewards class. So no corrections, no "nos", only redirect and reward. We were working on not charging through the door and to stop her (because I had her leash in one hand, clicker and treats, I instinctively pulled back on the leash and was corrected for doing so. Positive rewards work when she isn't faced with a trigger, but if she reacts, all that goes out the window. I have heard/read that using corrections on a reactive dog could just make everything worse.

Marshies suggested I set up a blog to keep track of things so I think I'm going to do that so that I can record our successes and our lows. This will be a long process but she is so worth it, we love her to pieces.

Jazmyn does not do "nice" on lead introductions. She barks at eye contact. Tonight we met with a friend who has a 1 year old GSD, Dudley. Jazmyn reacted for a quite a long time, but she & he waited it out patiently with us. We were able, very slowly, to move forwards enough where they were sitting within 10 feet of each other and Jazmyn was much calmer, laying down. We were able to take them for a walk in 2 large circles, but that was it. Dudley sniffed her once, but Jazmyn wasn't able to sniff him politely. No off leash time allowed.

I am 100% okay if Jazmyn isn't the type of dog that is a social butterfly and doesn't play with dogs not in her pack. *

QUESTION: *With a reactive dog, how do you do introductions to another dog that you want to be part of her pack (ie. my sisters lab mix). If at the end of the day, this is the only dog Jazmyn can play with, that would be perfectly okay.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Jack's Dad said:


> Not to be harsh but a basic obedience class is not really intended to deal with behavior problems. Minor ones yes, but a reactive dog can disrupt the class for all the others.
> The others dogs are behaving and they want to get as much out of the class as they can.
> I was on the other end of this situation in an agility class where there were two BCs who were constantly disrupting the class.
> The trainer told them to get them under control or they would have to leave.


I tend to agree with this analysis. While others are trying to fix your problem I think you are in the wrong place with this dog at this time. The trainer is trying to produce the 'most good' for the majority of dogs. He (she?) is bulk paid and is bulk training (for wont of a better word). Your dog is a distraction for what the trainer is trying to accomplish IN THIS CLASS, which is a lot of diplomas for doggies that don't have special issues.... so that they can go on to the next class and make more money for the trainer. You need to step out of this class and get your issue resolved before proceeding with obedience training in the presence of other dogs.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Hubby and I talked about it last night and we're pretty sure we've come to a decision.

We emailed the trainer for find out her opinions on continuing the class. I told her my concerns about being over Jazmyn's threshold, and also my concerns of disrupting the class if we continue. I did also express my concern of just letter her offleash in the puppy playtime session prior to our class time.

Based on her suggestions, we may try 1 more week of class, or we may choose to withdraw. If we try 1 more class, and it does not go well, we are withdrawing for sure. We will spend more time with Jazmyn at home, practicing focus activities, working on our bond & engagement, and also doing what works for us on a walk when she isn't reacting. We'll spend lots of time observing at a distance.

We are also researching into a private trainer and will contact him once we hear back from the group instructor and make our final decision. I'd still like to receive some instruction personally, as I'd like to know how to handle her better in a reactive state. He may also be able to offer introduction to a very stable dog which would be helpful for Jazmyn.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Lisa, research into more facilities in Toronto maybe. I'm not sure if the trainer you're reaching out is the best/only option.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

*Lisa* said:


> What would you do??


This:




*Lisa* said:


> We will spend more time with Jazmyn at home, practicing focus activities, working on our bond & engagement, and also doing what works for us on a walk when she isn't reacting. We'll spend lots of time observing at a distance.
> 
> We are also researching into a private trainer and will contact him once we hear back from the group instructor and make our final decision. I'd still like to receive some instruction personally, as I'd like to know how to handle her better in a reactive state. He may also be able to offer introduction to a very stable dog which would be helpful for Jazmyn.


The group class isn't the thing to do with her at this time.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you go to another class, look for improvement, see if it is less worse than last class, I would not be expecting "good." 

I really don't know how you would socialize your pup to the yellow lab, other than introducing them on neutral territory, go for walks together with your sister and her dog. It may be helpful to start with an already tired out pup. Personally, I would keep sessions short, and with enough distance that the pup does not react negatively, and then quit. Get the dog comfortable at each distance and increase time slowly, and decrease the distance slowly. 

I am not sure where I stand on corrections for this sort of thing. Six years ago, I took Babs to her first obedience class at 16 weeks of age. She barked and lunged at a dog and I swiftly and harshly said "NO" as I pulled back on the leash -- I guess a leash correction. I am sure that is not the currently approved method for a puppy with reactive issues. It worked though. In six years she never barked and lunged at another dog, but then Babs is like that -- very handler sensitive. And Babs and Jenna went to classes regular for two years, and I took them on bike paths, and sat in front of grocery stores, and took them to parades, pet stores, etc, etc, etc. I did the same with Rushie. 

We are not so fortunate to have an overage of decent trainers out my way, and no reactive dog classes anywhere near here. So reactive dogs come to the one very good trainer in the area, where I trained all of my dogs. They enter basic obedience or basic Household manners. And, since Babs and Jenna and Rushie and Arwen and Heidi and Joy seemed very stable and not reactive, all the nasty dogs landed next to me. With my older dogs, I suffered it, because it could so easily be me with the other leash. But with my puppies, dogs going through basic for the first time, I make it a point to stay away from the reactive dogs. 

At the same time, if I am dealing with a dog that is less than stellar, I expect a little bit of acceptance as well. After working next to the blue heelers, and then the nastier shepherds, the Doberman whose owner now thinks he always walked on water, and numerous other dogs, over the years, if I bring in a barky, lunger, I do not expect to be chucked out on my ear. Because dog reactivity isn't going to be solved in private at home. And like it or not, a lot of the dogs in classes are there because they are having problems, and both the dogs and their handlers need to be trained.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Got a response from the class instructor today. She would like us to continue coming to class, and we'll work secluded like last week if needed, and hopefully slowly be back introduced to the class. She'd also like us to come to the puppy playtime so she can see how she behaves. If its too much for her or the other puppies, well take her out. 

Hubby doesnt want to even go back, hes worried well just have another week of set backs.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

*Lisa* said:


> Got a response from the class instructor today. She would like us to continue coming to class, and we'll work secluded like last week if needed, and hopefully slowly be back introduced to the class. She'd also like us to come to the puppy playtime so she can see how she behaves. If its too much for her or the other puppies, well take her out.
> 
> Hubby doesnt want to even go back, hes worried well just have another week of set backs.


 
Sounds like a good possibility to me (if you like the instructor otherwise, of course)


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

So a bit of an update: We decided not to continue going to the basic manners class and did not take Jazmyn to the puppy social. We dont' want to distract the class, overwhelm Jazmyn and also let other young puppies experience her reactivity.

The training school has given our file a credit, and asked if we'd like to pursue some private training sessions with non-reactive dogs. We're going to take them up on this offer and see how they do private session wise. Then depending on how it goes, we'll either stay for private sessions or look into another trainer/behaviourist for her reactivity.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds good!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

That sounds good, especially since she is willing to work around non-reactive dogs in a private controlled setting.

I met a couple camping in Killbear last summer who had a border collie that was used for behaviour work. This dog was non-reactive and beautifully trained. Everytime they walked by with the dog they would stop and allow a quick greet, with my permission of course. At that time I was working on some reaction with Dakota. Dakota did great with this dog. I noticed a great improvement after that weekend.

You can cover a lot in private sessions.


----------

